# Can bucks breed with his daughters?



## KozaHill

I'm just wondering if a buck can breed with his daughter and have healthy kids, or does it cause problems since they are closely related. thanks!


----------



## liz

With breeding that close...sire/daughter, dam/son, brother/sister I personally wouldn't do it, too many "what if's" could happen. 

BTW....Welcome to TGS!


----------



## bheila

I agree, it's too risky.


----------



## KW Farms

It's not a good idea. It increases health risks and any conformational flaws will easily come out. The health of the kids could be majorly impacted. I wouldn't do it. Look for someone with a buck at stud from different lines is your best bet. 

Welcome to TGS by the way!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ditto....and welcome... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Im not sure health problems are a super serious issue -- seen father daughter breedings and even sibling breedings with no issues.

But if you are breeding for show and good confirmation then remember close related breedings will accentuate any bad trait as well as good. 

My recommendation is to only breed a Father daughter pair if both are exceptional animals


----------



## myfainters

StaceyRoop said:


> Im not sure health problems are a super serious issue -- seen father daughter breedings and even sibling breedings with no issues.
> 
> But if you are breeding for show and good confirmation then remember close related breedings will accentuate any bad trait as well as good.
> 
> My recommendation is to only breed a Father daughter pair if both are exceptional animals


I second this as I've seen some AMAZING looking animals out of father/daughter breedings. Just make sure that the sire accentuates her positive traits and she doesn't exhibit any of HIS flaws as inbreeding will really bring out those cons as well as solidify the good.  I have a doe I plan on breeding to her half brother (if he's ever born!  :ROFL: ) Someday, SOMEDAY!!!! I really love the dam... so I'm hoping to solidify her genes by breeding her daughter (who looks just like her) and her son (out of a different sire) Who will hopefully look JUST like her! hahaha So yep not only is it done.... over here it's PLANNED out! :laugh:


----------



## kelebek

there has been a FEW good animals come from this and MANY that are not good at all. If you are willing to do it .... be ready and able to cull if need be.


----------

